# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  North Hero 2012 4,2 qm Trimmhilfe

## cire

Hej zusammen,
ich bin am verzweifeln, knnt ihr mir sagen, Tipps geben wie ich das Hero 4,2qm trimmen muss.
Ich habe einen North Gold rdm Mast in 370 und benutze die Ratsche von North. Gibt's idiotensichere Dinge an denen ich sehe ob ich das Segel richtig getrimmt habe?
Dankeschn fr euren Support

----------


## KIV

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du das Vorliek soweit spannen, dass im Top eine U-frmige Falte entsteht (sog. Loose Leech). Der “Boden” vom “U” soll bis zur Markierung im Top reichen. Da steht mE irgendwas mit min/max oder so, bei ca, 1/3 bis 2/3 vom Achterliek zum Mast zwischen der obersten und der zweiten Latte.
Auf “min” trimmst Du bei Schachwind, auf “max” bei Starkwind.

Wenn diese Einstellung erreicht ist, sollte an der Verlngerung nur noch etwa 1-2cm Tampen frei sein. Ansonsten nochmal die Lnge nachstellen und die korrekte Einstellung am besten irgendwo notieren.

Die Einstellung an der Gabel ist mMn eher Gefhlssache, kann aber auch im Wasser oder bei einer kurzen Pause schnell nachgetrimmt werden.
Wichtig ist, dass das Segel mit Winddruck immer ein richtiges Profil ausbilden kann.
Wenn Du zu stark spannst, ist das Segel zu flach, wird “zappelig” und hat keinen Vortieb mehr.
Im Schwachwind-Trimm darf das Segel auf jeden Fall im mittleren Bereich an der Gabel anliegen (mit Winddruck natrlich).
Bei strkerem Wind kannst Du noch 2-3 cm mehr spannen, dafr dann die Gabel ein Loch lnger machen.

North hat eigentlich berall auf dem Segel Hinweise fr die richtigen Einstellungen aufgedruckt. Als Orientierungshilfe dienen die Angaben allemal, zu 100% sicher sind sie aber nicht.

Bau das Segel mal daheim in Ruhe auf und zeig Bilder.

----------

